# Shedding Disaster!



## Sammie-Lou94 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey, I got a baby snake for my birthday in August and he is 3 months old now, the first time he shed it came off in two bits.. but this time it has been coming off in flakes since the night of the 8th (2-3 days ago) He has shed about 1/4 of his body head down, i read that if a snake does not shed all of its skin that it can dehydrate them and sometimes lead to death, for obv reasons this has worried me.. I have also read that I should try putting him in some water to try and loosen the skin because i have tryed to peel it off and it has stuck.. Please can i have some tips.. I dont want to scold my snake.. how hot should the water be or is this a bad tip I have read?

Thanks xx : victory:


----------



## Sammie-Lou94 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks to everyone to sent me tips. The skin that did not shed has become loose and started to peel off with my help, Amazon sends his thanks : victory: x


----------

